

Ask HN: Why no O'Reilly Golang book? - coldtea

O&#x27;Reilly has an extended list of &quot;early adopter&quot; titles, and always had strong support for new and emerging languages back in the day. Any reason it seems to avoid Golang?
======
UNIXgod
The real question is why doesn't Kernighan and Pike have a book on the
subject. Even better Kernighan and Thompson; better yet all three K&T&P.

------
CyberFonic
The documentation on the golang.org site is pretty good. Besides, the revenue
from books is dropping rapidly. There is little incentive to write a book -
which is a massive effort, for a paltry sum.

~~~
iends
Paltry sum for book publishers, maybe.

It's too easy to self publish these days. Several HN posters have written
there own books in a relatively short period of time and made >25-50k, which
is probably better than their hourly rate.

If somebody like Dave Cheney or Gustavo Niemeyer wrote and self published a go
ebook, I'd certainly buy it.

------
adfm
Who do you think should write this book?

